
TensorFlow Now Accepting Pull Requests on GitHub - anishathalye
https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/commit/661530b3c01be63ab90919834d53a838a834bcf7
======
ank_the_elder
How difficult would it be to get up to date with their techniques? This is
fascinating stuff, but I need to cover a lot of terrain to get up to speed.
What's a good way to do so?

